# Fur & Balaclava Hood method?



## krowy (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm working on a fursuit head right now, and I've chosen to go with the balaclava hood method.

Is there a "proper" way to fur this? I've seen people use duct tape to make a pattern, and I assume that this strategy will work with this as well. Any thoughts?


----------



## WesternDragon (Oct 8, 2008)

I hadda hard time furing mine right..... I was told to buy a cheap towel or two and use duct tape and the towel to make a pattern and then when you cut the fur use a knife and not scissors or rip the fur and make sure you leave enough room to sew... if you are sewing the fur.. or... be VERY careful if you glue.........

I am notta pro tho.. so...  haha...


----------



## nedded (Oct 8, 2008)

I would not suggest using duct tape. While it is strong, it is perhaps too strong, and something like 2" clear tape would do the trick without ripping your pattern or leaving a gummy mess all over the balaclava.
As for getting it off, don't use a knife. This is simply a bad idea. You'll cut the balaclava.
I would suggest pinning pieces of paper loosely all over the balaclava, with it stretched over a form of your head, and then trimming the paper down with cheap scissors until the edges meet nicely.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Lostar (Oct 30, 2008)

http://www.matrices.net/balaclava.asp

Try this, I'm doing the foot paws tutorial right now off this site... easy to follow...


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 30, 2008)

Lostar said:


> http://www.matrices.net/balaclava.asp


Gentlemen.


----------



## Kano (Oct 30, 2008)

I usually cover the head with saran wrap and then put duct tape over it. I draw on the duct tape with permanent marker indicating where the different colors of fur should be and cut it out on those lines. Usually writing "white" or "blue" on the different sections.
There's a tutorial here: www.bladespark.com just go to "tutorials" on the side and click "The Almost Entirely Pictoral Fursuit Tutorial" and go to "Putting Fur on the Head"


----------



## Teco (Oct 30, 2008)

As soon as my fur arrives I'll be doing the same method, I wish you luck my friend.


----------

